# New Blog About Law and Gospel



## Sven (Apr 9, 2010)

There is a new blog set up for the purpose of discussing the doctrine of Law and Gospel. A doctrine that is part and parcel to Reformed Covenant Theology. I hope you make it over there from time to time to join the conversation.

Here:
Lex et Euangelium


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 9, 2010)

You like controversy don't you Steve. Rev. Lane Keister already spends an inordinate amount of time on his blog Greenbaggins discussing this topic. I hope you are prepared. Especially if you get some Federal Vision people looking at your blog.


----------



## Sven (Apr 9, 2010)

Mr. Norseman Moderator, I've invited Lane to be a contributor on this blog. Hopefully he says yes. Wes White and Brian Carpenter have already agreed to be contributors. There are others that I hope will become contributors as well. I'm not just looking for controversy here. I'm hoping that there will be some positive results from a discussion about Law and Gospel. I hope you enter the discussion.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 9, 2010)

You are the man. You already seem to have the heavy hitters and bases covered. Woo Hoo! You have my vote.


----------



## bouletheou (Apr 9, 2010)

What, Steve, you hold to that Lutheran distinction between Law and Gospel? I bet you even believe in the Covenant of WORKS! How dangerously misleading!


----------



## Sven (Apr 9, 2010)

Brian,

If Law and Gospel were a Lutheran distinction only, I would be a closet Lutheran, but thankfully, since this distinction is part and parcel to the Reformed faith, I don't have to be!


----------



## Bookmeister (Apr 9, 2010)

Steven,
I love the idea of your blog. It is a VERY needed conversation these days. I am moving to Kerkhoven, MN this summer and am glad to be in the vicinity of men such as yourself, Rev. Carpenter and Rev. Keister. I hope I can meet you all over the next few years.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 9, 2010)

I have heard criticism from many (Presbyterians) guys who are declaring that WCAL is too Lutheran. I am still finding this accusation hard to follow. The implication is that Luther didn't have a well rounded view of soteriology. I am having a hard time grasping this. Especially since these guys also are not FV and guys I think are more solid and more learned in the confessions. Yes, I actually believe the people I am hearing this from are more learned in the confessions. There is an obedience that faith brings. I have experienced this. Maybe it is old age also. 

Anyways, I am having a problem understanding this Lutheran distinction that is being made toward Westminster California. 

BTW, I am listening to Baroque music and it is really the bomb right now. Just to lighten the load. 

Will some of you guys who see this problem chime up? It is confusing to me.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Apr 9, 2010)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f77/believe-law-gospel-18589/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f31/what-reformed-view-law-gospel-33247/


----------



## Sven (Apr 9, 2010)

Bookmeister said:


> Steven,
> I love the idea of your blog. It is a VERY needed conversation these days. I am moving to Kerkhoven, MN this summer and am glad to be in the vicinity of men such as yourself, Rev. Carpenter and Rev. Keister. I hope I can meet you all over the next few years.


 
Alan,

What brings you to Kerkhoven? That's quite literally out in the middle of nowhere. Glad you like the idea. Hopefully you will participate in the conversation.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 9, 2010)

I look forward to this discussion as long as two things occur:

1) There is recognition that there is no monolithic "Reformed" position on this issue, especially concerning the Mosaic Administration and the Law given at Sinai. 

2) That those of us that might find some points of disagreement are not pounced on as "obvious FV Sympathizers" as has been the case at GreenBaggins and some other places.


----------



## mvdm (Apr 9, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I have heard criticism from many (Presbyterians) guys who are declaring that WCAL is too Lutheran. I am still finding this accusation hard to follow. The implication is that Luther didn't have a well rounded view of soteriology. I am having a hard time grasping this. Especially since these guys also are not FV and guys I think are more solid and more learned in the confessions. Yes, I actually believe the people I am hearing this from are more learned in the confessions. There is an obedience that faith brings. I have experienced this. Maybe it is old age also.
> 
> Anyways, I am having a problem understanding this Lutheran distinction that is being made toward Westminster California.
> 
> ...


 
WSCAL’s amalgam of Lutheran and Reformed theology is not in soteriology, per se. PB member Rev. McAtee’s blog is a good, readable place to start, as he examines the issue in a number of areas. For example:

In the relationship between creation and redemption:

Iron Ink :: Letham & McAtee on the Differences Between Lutheran & Reformed >>>

Iron Ink :: Wherein Bavinck Puts A Stake Through R2Kt Virus Thinking >>>


In covenant theology and Law/gospel dichotomy:

Iron Ink :: Covenatal Continuity vs. Covenantal Discontinuity >>>

Iron Ink :: Kerux & Its Five Alarm Fire -- Fesko's Folly, Estelle's Error, Ferry's Fudging >>>


----------



## jwright82 (Apr 12, 2010)

If I understand this post right WSC is or has moved closer to a Lutheran understanding of this, or as I would prefer they are recognizing that the two traditions have much more in common in this area. My own personal feelings on this are that there is much in Lutheranism to be respected and studied. Although for me the Westminster standards are the true teaching of scripture, along with the 3 Forms of Unity, I have gotton great value out of studying the Book of Concord, the compilation of Lutheran Conffesion.


----------



## Bookmeister (Apr 12, 2010)

Steven.
We have to take care of my wife's parents who live there.


----------



## youthevang (Apr 12, 2010)

@Sven, I've added the blog to my blogroll. I look forward to the conversations.


----------

